# What breed is my rooster?



## dls1987 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi, does anyone know the breed of my rooster? He is 11 weeks old.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Mixed breed rooster is my guess.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Pretty rooster. I wonder if there's any BLRW in there


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

His face looks very gamey to me. I would guess he's probably a cross between some sort of game fowl and something else. Couldn't tell you what the something else would be but he's a pretty thing! Love the blue.


----------



## head (Aug 1, 2016)

A red roster maybey


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Is he little?He looks like the game birds someone,maybe the ohio dept of natural resources,turns loose every year at the nature preserve up the road.Someone does it every year about the middle of August,a couple of weeks before hunting season opens.I used to catch some but they are wild little birds so I quit but there is no listing of these birds on any state hunting manuals,I have no clue what they are,who turns them loose and why.Sept.1st starts squirrel and dove season and that's it as far as I know.I've never seen a chicken-like bird on any hunting lists.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

He's an Easter Egger, not a breed per se, but a cross - a lot of them are highly influenced by a large amount of Ameraucana blood and have a type akin to the Ameraucana (loose body style, pea comb, beard etc) though any mix that lays green eggs is going to be an Easter Egger.
This guy is not exception although he definitely has something gamey in his lineage as well.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I should probably specify when I say game bird I do not mean a separate species like a chukar, partridge, quail, or pheasant (these would be the birds released for hunting.) I mean a chicken whose lineage goes back to some of the old cock fighting breeds - like Old English Game Birds, American Game Fowl, Malays, even Modern Games.)

This is NOT to say he was a fighting bird. Most game fowl in the US these days are bred for their beauty and good nature towards humans. Case in point the Modern Games have been bred so ridiculously I am pretty sure they'd just immediately loose a fight if they ever found themselves in one!

Anywho this is a game fowl whose been dubbed (had his comb removed.) You can see he has the same severe expression and downward pointing eagle-like beak. Below him I posted a Modern Game Fowl just so you can wonder why anyone would purposely breed such a leggy freak.  (And if you want an answer to that it's because someone found an alternative use for their birds after cock fighting became illegal in England.... they became increasingly leggy show birds!)


----------



## dls1987 (Aug 1, 2016)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> I should probably specify when I say game bird I do not mean a separate species like a chukar, partridge, quail, or pheasant (these would be the birds released for hunting.) I mean a chicken whose lineage goes back to some of the old cock fighting breeds - like Old English Game Birds, American Game Fowl, Malays, even Modern Games.)
> 
> This is NOT to say he was a fighting bird. Most game fowl in the US these days are bred for their beauty and good nature towards humans. Case in point the Modern Games have been bred so ridiculously I am pretty sure they'd just immediately loose a fight if they ever found themselves in one!
> 
> Anywho this is a game fowl whose been dubbed (had his comb removed.) You can see he has the same severe expression and downward pointing eagle-like beak. Below him I posted a Modern Game Fowl just so you can wonder why anyone would purposely breed such a leggy freak.  (And if you want an answer to that it's because someone found an alternative use for their birds after cock fighting became illegal in England.... they became increasingly leggy show birds!)


Thank you! I definitely see the resemblance. Thanks for all the other answers as well everybody!


----------

